# Darkness descending on us all.



## dudi (14 Sep 2008)

I'm not being bleak, but they days are getting shorter, and it won't be long until I am commuting in the dark again. 

I want to buy some new lights, decent-ish ones. nothing too big or fancy though. The majority of my journey is on well lit roads, but there is a section of poorly lit, fast roads that I go on in the mornings. 

I quite like the look of the Topeak Combolite set, but fear they are not going to be bright enough... Ideally I am looking for a light that is secure enough to be mounted upside down on the bars, as I have aero bars fitted which restrict the mounting options.

Anyone got any suggestions for a nice, bright set of lights??


----------



## hackbike 6 (14 Sep 2008)

Eh? I had my lights on all year round.


----------



## Plax (14 Sep 2008)

I have Smart 10w and 5w halogen lights. Bright enough for me on rural roads and they are currently resifing on the Minoura space saver I have.


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

I have 2 x Cateye EL530s and they are plenty bright enough. By shopping around online I managed to get the pair for only £10 more than buying a single one.


----------



## HLaB (14 Sep 2008)

I just bought some BSpoke lights, I am impressed with their output, especially the 1/2 watt front light, though if money was no issue I think I'd go for Ayups and dinotte.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Sep 2008)

from my own experience if your only pootling along some of these low cost LED type lights are all you will probably need, however if you cruise along at 18mph+ i`d suggest something along the lines of the ayups or something of similar light output. Me myself got a set of Cateye tripleshots last year in the sale much much brighter !


----------



## BentMikey (14 Sep 2008)

Serious lighting would be either the Ayups, or two x Fenix P3D or L2D. I have two of the Fenix, and they are amazingly bright. Chris N and I had similar-ish lighting setups on the Dun Run, and we were probably amongst the very brightest of the setups there that we saw. Riding together side by side, the lighting levels were like being sat in a car. 30mph descents, no problem.


----------



## papercorn2000 (14 Sep 2008)

> Ayups.
> 
> Otherwise, there's a decent light review in this month's C+ magazine.



+1, tiny but very bright. Choice of colours and the battery lasts for ages between charges.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2008)

papercorn2000 said:


> +1, tiny but very bright. Choice of colours and the battery lasts for ages between charges.



Having seen Goo's AyUps today, I can conferm they really are tiny...


----------



## PBancroft (14 Sep 2008)

wafflycat said:


> I have 2 x Cateye EL530s



Same here.

Actually, I have 1 x EL530 and I intend to purchase a second one before it gets really dark.

I also have an LD1100 for the rear... again, I intend to get a second one.

At the moment, my secondary lights are the Topeak Highlite combo, which I will probably leave on anyway. The redlite is fixed to my helmet, the front light to my stem.


----------



## mikeitup (14 Sep 2008)

*re*

Ayups all the way!!!


----------



## BentMikey (14 Sep 2008)

Cateye EL530's are like a candle in the rain compared with either the Ayups or Fenix lights. I have 2 x EL530s and 2 x Fenix P3D. No contest, not even slightly close. One Fenix is not only brighter, but it's a much better spread of light, rather than the tight spot of the EL530.


----------



## dudi (14 Sep 2008)

Cheers guys, been looking at your suggestions.
Bent Mikey, what setting do you use on the p3d? how bright is 12 lumens? 

I think ayups are just too pricy for me.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Sep 2008)

Push one is fine for urban riding, but if I'm going on some dark lanes I'll go with push 2 (53 lumens) or 3 (120 lumens). Push 1 is not as bright as an EL530, but the other two are more bright.

BTW, I seem to remember reading that Tescos do a version of the Fenix L2D for like a tenner. That would be my first choice on a budget, plus it uses normal AA batteries rather than the lithium ones the P series use. The lithium ones aren't too expensive though, I get a pack off eBay for not very much.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Sep 2008)

dudi said:


> Cheers guys, been looking at your suggestions.
> Bent Mikey, what setting do you use on the p3d? how bright is 12 lumens?



http://www.glowgadgets.co.uk

'Doc' has some videos on his site comparing outputs and settings of various (Fenix) torches.

I got my Fenix, rechargeables and lockblocks from him. Pleasant guy to deal with as well.

edit: If you want to stick to AA batteries the L2D has almost identical output except for the 'turbo' mode to the P3D (180 / 215 lumens)


----------



## dudi (15 Sep 2008)

sticking to AA batteries would be handy, as I can keep my charger at work and make sure they're topped up for the ride home.


----------



## wafflycat (15 Sep 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Cateye EL530's are like a candle in the rain compared with either the Ayups or Fenix lights. I have 2 x EL530s and 2 x Fenix P3D. No contest, not even slightly close. One Fenix is not only brighter, but it's a much better spread of light, rather than the tight spot of the EL530.



Certainly they aren't as bright, but if you haven't got the money to purchase AyUps, they are very good for the price. And my EL530s light up the entire width of a lane of road. Really.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Sep 2008)

Here's the topic from YACF with lots of detail:

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=4055.0

Valiant says "It pisses all over the Cateye", and he's right. The real Fenix is cheaper, and the tescos one a lot cheaper still.


----------



## wafflycat (15 Sep 2008)

I know of the discussions. I'm merely going on my own experience of the EL530s. I don't have shares in Cateye  I'd love to be able to afford som AyUps, but I can't at the moment. If I was seeking to renew lights and I could afford the AyUps, that's what I'd be going for. In the meantime, I have found no problems whatsoever in being seen or seeing by a pair of EL530s on Norfolk's unlit country lanes.

And by shopping around online, I got two EL530s for only £10 more than the price of one, so they worked out very good value.


----------



## Origamist (15 Sep 2008)

dudi said:


> I think ayups are just too pricy for me.



I have this torch attached to my stem. It is more than twice as bright and cheaper than the Fenix mentioned in this thread. However, it takes 18650 batteries and is 20cm long. I use the 50% setting as this is still very bright. 


http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ult...ch-p-1079.html


----------



## Otto (15 Sep 2008)

I'm lit up like the runway at Gatwick, Electron 10/12 watt. plus , plus Exposure race Maxx on the front, Plus Exposure Joystick Maxx on the helmet....


----------



## Origamist (15 Sep 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Can you get rechargable batteries for it?



Yes, it takes rechargeable 18650 batteries (one or two). I carry spares with me and have a back-up torch as well. The lumens figure of 700 is inflated though - I'd guess 500 - 550 is closer to the mark. The strobe is useless - unless you want to make someone feel nauseous.


----------



## Maz (15 Sep 2008)

I just wonder how bright these lights need to be. You don't need lights powerful enough to light up an entire city if you've got street lighting and lights from cars (urban commute, clearly).


----------



## Mr Phoebus (15 Sep 2008)

Maz said:


> I just wonder how bright these lights need to be. You don't need lights powerful enough to light up an entire city if you've got street lighting and lights from cars (urban commute, clearly).



In today's culture of *'it's always someone else's fault'* I wouldn't want someone's
defence lawyer arguing that I was too poorly lit up and so it was unavoidable.


----------



## Graham O (15 Sep 2008)

Does anyone have the Fenix bike mount? I'm wondering how stable the torch is when on the mount. Does the mount extend beyond the strap, i.e. is the torch supported along it's length or does it wobble a little/lot?

Thanks


----------



## Origamist (15 Sep 2008)

Graham O said:


> Does anyone have the Fenix bike mount? I'm wondering how stable the torch is when on the mount. Does the mount extend beyond the strap, i.e. is the torch supported along it's length or does it wobble a little/lot?
> 
> Thanks



I have the Fenix mount and my torches fit snugly with minimal wobbling. However, they have a wider barrel diameter than Fenix torches. Some people have complained that the Fenix torches don't fit so well in the Fenix mount! 

The Two Fish lockblock is simpler and just as effective.


----------



## Graham O (15 Sep 2008)

Do you mean the Two Fish one which is on the Fenix website, i.e. just a velcro loop on a plastic mount vs the rotatable Fenix mount?


----------



## Origamist (15 Sep 2008)

Graham O said:


> Do you mean the Two Fish one which is on the Fenix website, i.e. just a velcro loop on a plastic mount vs the rotatable Fenix mount?



No, I was referring to the proprietary Fenix mount in my last post. I mentioned the Two Fish as it was a possible alternative. I have both the Fenix mount and the Two Fish mount. The Fenix mount grips more of the flashlight, but is not as easy to adjust/remove as the Two Fish mount. Hope that makes sense.


I also have this cheap but effective mount for my stem : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000)


----------



## BentMikey (15 Sep 2008)

Hehehe, Waffles. I have both the Fenix and the EL-530s, so I can compare directly.

The twofish lockblock is fairly stable IMO. I seem to recall that the other Fenix bike mount rattles a bit according to one forum poster, but I'm not really too sure my recollection is correct.


----------



## Graham O (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the information. I quite like the torch route (cheaper), but wanted reassurance about mounts.

Question number 2. Has anyone compared using torches to a dedicated cycle light? I know there are references to the Cateye on this thread, but I was thinking of a 3W torch vs a 3W light (battery or dynamo).


----------



## BentMikey (15 Sep 2008)

There's some commentary on a Solidlights vs Fenix on the yACF topic I linked earlier.


----------



## dudi (15 Sep 2008)

well I am quite set on getting a flashlight of some kind for me front illuminations.
For bringing up the rear, what thinkest thee?


----------



## Origamist (15 Sep 2008)

dudi said:


> well I am quite set on getting a flashlight of some kind for me front illuminations.
> For bringing up the rear, what thinkest thee?



A few options:

Dinotte 140L
Powerflare
BLT Fantom XR9
Cateye TL-LD 1100
Blackburn Mars 4.0

Lights with sidemounted LEDs/spill are good for wider visibility.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2008)

I'll add Cateye TL-LD 600 and Blackburn Mars 3 - the cateye has been 100% rain proof over the years, and they are pretty bright, and my new Mars is bright too, and very waterproof.

PS I assume using rechargables drops the light intensity some what - 0.3 volts per cell over normal alkaline

I decided to switch to rechargable AA's and AAA's as 7dayshop are selling high capacity ones for a song - £2.50ish for 4 x AA 2500mh, and a smart charger for about £12 for the 'fast' one.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Sep 2008)

I have a TL-LD1000 and a TL-LD600, both are bright. Apparently the dinotte and the smart half-watt flash are many times brighter still.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Sep 2008)

I work on the idea that multiple lights are a good thing. I have three on the front (one Cateye 530 in the middle, two flashing LED lights on the mudguards) and four on the back (two Lidl rear-facing solid lights, two flashing LED ones on the rear-view mirrors). I also often wear a Lidl elastic headlamp thingie on my forehead which is surprisingly useful. I look completely bonkers, of course, but am in little doubt that any passing cars along the dark lanes will see me. I have found the Cateye has been fine so far for my country lane cycling and I thought it was a decent price (on Ebay)


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> I work on the idea that multiple lights are a good thing.



I work on the same principle if I know I'm definitely going to be cycling in the dark. I used to run a SMART Polaris and Cateye 510 on the front but found them not bright enough for dark lane. I now run the polaris and a Cateye EL 410 on the helmet and a bspoke 1/2 watt front, I find the latter particulary good and it wasn't dear. On the rear I usually run the Smart 1/2 watt superflash backed up by the Bspoke 1/2 watt or a Cateye TL 600. If I'm caught out I usually have the smart superflash at hand, it's so small I carry it all the time.


----------



## jonathan ellis (16 Sep 2008)

must resist
dont need more lights
must resist


----------



## BentMikey (16 Sep 2008)

jonathan ellis said:


> must resist
> dont need more lights
> must resist



That's me to a T!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Sep 2008)

I have that over all things to do with cycling, it seems. I thought cycling would be cheap once I bought the trike; little did I know that there are all these other things you need - clothing suitable for variable weather conditions, lights, tools, gadgets, tyres...


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Sep 2008)

Having bought the AyUp 'Roadie' kit for the front and a DiOntette 140L for the rear, I am not allowed to think about lights ever again. 
The good thing is I probably don't have to!


----------



## Wolf04 (16 Sep 2008)

jonathan ellis said:


> must resist
> dont need more lights
> must resist



There again this one looks quite interesting 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Hope_Vision_1_LED_Front_Light/5360035056/

240 lumens sounds like a seriously bright jobby.


----------



## Wolf04 (16 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> I have that over all things to do with cycling, it seems. I thought cycling would be cheap once I bought the trike; little did I know that there are all these other things you need - clothing suitable for variable weather conditions, lights, tools, gadgets, tyres...



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Sep 2008)

I like the look of those Fenixes. I use the EL510 and 530 as torches all the time, so nice to find a torch that can be used as a bike light...

[drool]

*shiny bright things*

[/drool]


----------



## HJ (16 Sep 2008)

jonathan ellis said:


> must resist
> dont need more lights
> must resist



Just give in, resistance is useless...


----------



## jonathan ellis (26 Sep 2008)

Arghhh

my head is planning a "bike to work scheme"
were i buy goodies but not a bike!

it may just work - but its evanscyles only...


----------



## Jake (26 Sep 2008)

there's someone on the towpath who blinds me each evening, not sure who it is. the path is pitchblack with no lightening at all, so your eyes have to get used it. so there you are, cycling along slolwy trying the best to see and along comes a cylcist with god knows what light it is blinding everything in its path and ruining my nightvision. Good for him, bad for me. oh well, perhaps i should strap a car batery to my back hehe.

I've ranted about joggers not wearing any refelective clothing and cyclists wiht no lights.


----------



## domtyler (26 Sep 2008)

If you are serious about cycling then a Schmidt Dynohub with Busch and Mueller lights are the way to go. Obviously this is a fairly serious outlay but will pay for itself over time. No batteries to charge or buy. No forgetting the lights! No fade. On mine I don't even need to flick a switch as they are automatic.


----------



## Plax (26 Sep 2008)

Probably a bit of a thick question, but how does lumens equate to watts e.g. 10 lumens = ??? Watts


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2008)

It does and doesn't - the more watts, the more lumens usually...... Lumens is the better guide to light output.

That said, I might be in the market for new lights - literally blew up my BLT battery pack the other night - bought a new charger, plugged it in, and the bloody battery pack start's pouring out smoke......

"Oh shoot"....grab pack and fling it outside...... the new charger had fried all the wires inside the battery pack, and it had gone up - had to pour water on it to stop the flames.....


----------



## twowheelsgood (26 Sep 2008)

Get a cheap torch (can be had for under £20 off 'internet) containing the Seoul semiconductor P7 LED and use a rubber mount (I use a zefal strap design for a pump). This has 4 LED dice on it and will make ayups and the like look very sad and overpriced indeed. Forget the rubbish cateye produce.

If you build an external battery pack you should be able to outperform a standard 10W HID fairly easily.

Basically most of the premium, single emitter lamps from dinotte et al are obselete. Cree also have a 4 dice LED but probably won't make it into cycle lamps this winter. Better still, the 4 dice driven lower are more efficient than a single, hard-driven die.


----------



## docedemayo (26 Sep 2008)

I've got Nite Rider Classics - dual halogens. They're not cheap, and the batteries have to be recharged all the time, but they'll light up the night just fine. A Planet Bike SuperFlasher will make anyone behind think you're an ambulance. 

I wrote about nighttime fun bike commuting on my blog.


- Josh
workbiking.com


----------



## A Nutter (27 Sep 2008)

i use two sets of these.


----------



## Jonathan M (27 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> If you are serious about cycling then a Schmidt Dynohub with Busch and Mueller lights are the way to go. Obviously this is a fairly serious outlay but will pay for itself over time. No batteries to charge or buy. No forgetting the lights! No fade. On mine I don't even need to flick a switch as they are automatic.



Was just wondering if dynohubs had fallen from favour, seeing as no-one had mentioned them up to now. I've got a Shimano dynohub and a Basta Pilot front light on my winter bike, I'm not a commuter as such, even though I do try the nature of my work precludes a lot of cycling too & from etc, but like the security of always having somelighting available on the short winter days. I tend to leave mine on all the time. Even has a standlight when stationary.

This set up is cheap for a dynamo (in the region of £100 when I bought it 4 years ago), but also heavy, however the bike in question isn't a lightweight bike anyway, so for the winter months this isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Plax (27 Sep 2008)

Well I'm a bit narked today as last night my cateye EL450 fell off the bike and smashed on the floor. Then cycling home this morning some old biddy nearly off'ed me. She had stopped at the side road (waiting to turn right), I saw her look right at me, she waited for a few seconds, and then as soon as I was near to passing her she pulled straight out. I had to apply the brakes to avoid hitting her. She just carried on driving and looking fixedly ahead as if nothing had happened. Just as well as I was frothing at the mouth at that point, I was absolutely livid with some very unlady like language and gestures. What an 'effin ding bat. I'm normally cool, calm and composed and it's the first time I've actually lost it like that.

Anyway, back to the light. I am somewhat annoyed at it's demise - when it gets darker I mount it to my helmet to see the computer, monsters hiding in the bushes etc. I was thinking of trying a normal head torch. Any suggestions of any decent ones that won't break the bank?


----------



## BentMikey (27 Sep 2008)

A Nutter said:


> i use two sets of these.



If you want brightness, you need either some Ayups or a set of Fenix P3D/L2D lights. They make EL530s look like guttering candles.

I don't think a dynohub is that good any more, though I'd like to know how the new Schmidt LED light is in comparision with the Fenix lights.


----------



## hackbike 6 (27 Sep 2008)

I get on fine with my dynohub thanks.


----------



## Jonathan M (28 Sep 2008)

Plax said:


> Well I'm a bit narked today as last night my cateye EL450 fell off the bike and smashed on the floor. Then cycling home this morning some old biddy nearly off'ed me. She had stopped at the side road (waiting to turn right), I saw her look right at me, she waited for a few seconds, and then as soon as I was near to passing her she pulled straight out. I had to apply the brakes to avoid hitting her. She just carried on driving and looking fixedly ahead as if nothing had happened. Just as well as I was frothing at the mouth at that point, I was absolutely livid with some very unlady like language and gestures. What an 'effin ding bat. I'm normally cool, calm and composed and it's the first time I've actually lost it like that.
> 
> Anyway, back to the light. I am somewhat annoyed at it's demise - when it gets darker I mount it to my helmet to see the computer, monsters hiding in the bushes etc. *I was thinking of trying a normal head torch. Any suggestions of any decent ones that won't break the bank*?



I've got a LED headtorch, so has my son, each less tha a fiver, mine was from Decathlon, his was from Aldi. His would probably be better for cycling as on mine the actual light detaches from the head band - but unclips downwards, so while for camping trips etc this isn't a problem, I'd be concerned about it loosening if used for cycling.
Either of these would probably need some tweaking, maybe zip ties to secure, if you wear them with a cycle helmet. Wouldn't be a problem if you are helmet less.


----------



## simoncc (28 Sep 2008)

For urban riding all you really need is a reflective jacket and a cheap set of LED lights. £20 at the very most for the whole lot.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (28 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Having bought the AyUp 'Roadie' kit for the front and a DiOntette 140L for the rear, I am not allowed to think about lights ever again.
> The good thing is I probably don't have to!


Just bought the Dinotte 200L for the front and it's a great bit of kit. I'm thinking of getting the 140L for the rear - is it as good a the pictures make out on the Dinotte site, and do you recommend it? I cycle very dark unlit lanes and I'm looking for something that's ridiculously bright. Also, where did you buy it from, I ended up getting the 200L from the states since it was out of stock just about everywhere I looked over here.

Ta,
AM.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Sep 2008)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Just bought the Dinotte 200L for the front and it's a great bit of kit. I'm thinking of getting the 140L for the rear - is it as good a the pictures make out on the Dinotte site, and do you recommend it? I cycle very dark unlit lanes and I'm looking for something that's ridiculously bright. Also, where did you buy it from, I ended up getting the 200L from the states since it was out of stock just about everywhere I looked over here.
> 
> Ta,
> AM.



You have a PM AB.
I got the Dinoette because I could use it both on lit and unlit roads.
It is also very versatile in having 3 full beam settings and 3 flash settings.
A veritable mobile disco!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (29 Sep 2008)

Good man,

I'm off to read my PM.

AM.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Sep 2008)

Thanks for reminding me - I have to plug in my charger...


----------



## User482 (29 Sep 2008)

I shall be offroading tnight - my 35W lumicycle is charged up and ready to go. It pushes out serious power - 800 lumens or so - but the batteries don't last very long at all.


----------



## Jake (2 Oct 2008)

Still looking into getting a new front light. the EL530

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cateye-EL530-Front-Light/dp/B000OYFS68

looks like a good buy from what has been posted before. but it says on amazon reviews that the beam is really narrow. how will it do for general commute on roads (is it too narrow will be blind drivers) and the towpath which needs a good spread of light. thanks


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2008)

I had two EL530s for a while. The beam is really narrow, and with two of them there wasn't really enough light for unlit roads. Well there was, but only if you go slow, say 10mph ish.


----------



## Jake (2 Oct 2008)

ah right, no good then. need something with a good spread. the catseye 3led one is good, but not birght enoug fortowpath at night.


----------



## Downward (3 Oct 2008)

So has anyone gone down the Luxeon 3 Watt Torch route and how has it been mounted to the bike ?


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2008)

Downward said:


> So has anyone gone down the Luxeon 3 Watt Torch route and how has it been mounted to the bike ?



Is that the Tesco one as if so I think Aperitif did


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

Downward said:


> So has anyone gone down the Luxeon 3 Watt Torch route and how has it been mounted to the bike ?



Mine's like this.


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2008)

mine was meant to come today, but no sign of it


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> Mine's like this.



What are you holding it on with ? Is that two of those fishblocks or whatever they are called ?


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What are you holding it on with ? Is that two of those fishblocks or whatever they are called ?



Far cheaper:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2008)

oooo its arrived, it was upstairs!! yippe. all fitted, will see if i fall in the canal tonight and it still works underwater


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> Far cheaper:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000



Hmm like it, is that the 3 watt tesco torch ?


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Hmm like it, is that the 3 watt tesco torch ?



No it's this:

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafire-wf700l-cree-lumens-flashlight-torch-p-1079.html


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> No it's this:
> 
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafire-wf700l-cree-lumens-flashlight-torch-p-1079.html



OK thanks, 700 lumens is pretty impressive for that money. I take it you ordered from China directly then ?


----------



## Piemaster (3 Oct 2008)

I've had a Fenix torch for awhile a P2D (1xCR123) which also came with a L1D (1xAA) alternative body and a red filter in a blister pack. been curious to see how the Tesco 3watt measured up against it, so as i picked one up today here are a few comparisons

View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4wsoZTrXcfM
shows the Fenix P2D on turbo mode (180 lumens) as the steady light with me waving around the Tesco version next to it. Very impressive for a tenner.
Doesn't really show on the vid but the Tesco light is more focused with a longer throw, the Fenix has more sidespill. Distance is only around 20 feet - sorry my garden isn't bigger.

There are various shots of the lights in use here


----------



## Origamist (4 Oct 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> OK thanks, 700 lumens is pretty impressive for that money. I take it you ordered from China directly then ?



I got it via Deal Extreme in HK. 

700 lumens is marketing blurb (lies) for 500 lumens. Still more than twice as powerful as Fenix torches though.

I've just ordered this as back-up for off-road use: 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15572


----------



## Jake (4 Oct 2008)

well the new light works wonders! managed to blind everything in my path lol. seriously though, its pretty dam good and does the job i wanted from a light. cheers for advice.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

Ready for those dark winter mornings and nights....
My Ay Up front & DiOnette rear combination mobile disco!


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Oct 2008)

Is it me or are lights really going up in price? Just tried to check out the price of my cateye and it seems to have jumped from the £10 bracket to the £30 bracket (wiggle). Ok, it's an older model but still does the job. 

Perhaps they are playing on our weakness (well not OUR weakness but the motorist who 'INSU' game)? Just a thought.

Unless lights are just moving up in quality.


----------



## Morf (4 Oct 2008)

I picked up the Tesco 3 watt LED torch for a tenner the other day and have been surprised at how bright it is. It is doing fine for what I need at the moment!


----------



## Jake (4 Oct 2008)

good ol' tesco, what with their cheap home pcs and cycle computer for a tenner, which im still to get


----------



## dudi (4 Oct 2008)

I decided to get a Fenix torch, but I wanted one that took AA batteries. they've fairly recently brought out the E20, which is a basic torch, thrown out 109 lumens and takes 2xAA batteries. they last about 3 hours but AAs are easilly available and with rechargable ones it's all going o be cheap & cheerful.
The light is bright, very bright in fact. the beam is thrown a long way and lights up a large section of road. the beam is focusable too, which is nice. 

The E20 is £24.99 and I also got the Fenix bike mount, which is good as it swivels through 360 degrees which allows me to mount the light to my Areo Bars.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Oct 2008)

i was wondering, fenix v ultrafire ? any thoughts?
Also seen some clips of the strobe mode on these led torches and its fast and bright plus the runtime is increased dramatically. Now if i had 2 torches mounted to the bars and had them both on strobe and got them to alternate, it would almost be like a constant light. comments please


----------



## Jake (6 Oct 2008)

happy with the fenix. guess it depends on what conidtions you need it for. and dont say night! lol. city roads or country lanes


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2008)

Just bought the Tesco AA 3w LED torch - small but powerful. Mounted it using an adapted pump bracket


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Oct 2008)

thats some contraption you have there, is it really necessary? you have 2 on the bars already!!!

Oh, and I can see where you live now, ribble yum


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Oct 2008)

OMG enough to give you a fit 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFaQEn9HbtY


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2008)

The CatEye 510's are 1w and are good for 'being seen', so the 3w cree LED is for 'seeing with' - not bad for a tenner.


----------



## Downward (6 Oct 2008)

I'm off to Tesco's to stock up on little flashing LED's and one of those 3w Torches.

Good attempt Fossy - If anyone annoys you you can release one end of the torch like a battering ram.
http://www.smr.herefordshire.gov.uk/castles/images/battering-ram.JPG


----------



## Downward (6 Oct 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> OMG enough to give you a fit
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFaQEn9HbtY





Some Hardcore Techno is needed to accompany this video.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Oct 2008)

anyone here use the ultrafire c3? seen some for £20, i think they are in the 100+ lumen range. Might be worth getting 2 + 2 twofish


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2008)

Not that model, but I do have Ultrafire torches. There not quite as well machined as Fenix models, but they represent great value for money. 

I am becoming a bit of a torch addict and have just opted for this monster: 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15572


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2008)

You'll blind drivers and peds with that......crikey.......

Got some funny looks this morning with two Cat Eyes and the 3w Cree torch...."WTF is that....." - could see drivers moving out of the way......

These LED torches are crazy powerful. PS anyone know of slimline AA rechargeables, as my AA's won't fit in the Tesco Torch.... but 2 Alkalines every week or so won't break the bank.....


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2008)

fossyant said:


> You'll blind drivers and peds with that......crikey.......



Not on 50% and angled down...


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> Not on 50% and angled down...



or maybe 3 mounted to your helmet, if you attract a look from the cyclist you will burn up in flames


----------



## Downward (7 Oct 2008)

The 3W Tesco £10 Torch is bright.

Anyone know where to get something to attach it now ?


----------



## BentMikey (7 Oct 2008)

Twofish lockblock - search on ebay. I think I got mine from glowgadgets, quick and easy.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2008)

Found some rechargables that fit the Tesco 3w AA torch - My 7dayshop 2500's wouldn't, nor Panasonic Infiniums, but some Aldi Traveller 1800's do....

Big fan of these high power LED torches now...whooo.......


----------



## Downward (7 Oct 2008)

fossyant said:


> Found some rechargables that fit the Tesco 3w AA torch - My 7dayshop 2500's wouldn't, nor Panasonic Infiniums, but some Aldi Traveller 1800's do....
> 
> Big fan of these high power LED torches now...whooo.......



£20 for 2 Bright Bike lights is great value.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

It's my second evening using  THIS on pulse flash. (220 lumens)
It's absolutely deadly. Road signs up to hundreds of metres further down the road flicker away like crazy. (yes, I have got the light angled down slightly)
At junctions and riding along - the amount of drivers that are thinking WTF?
They must think it's the emergency services approaching them.

I've also got the Tesco 3 Watt cree torch. (courtesy of Wobbly John) That's also
a fantastic little bit of kit for the price.


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Oct 2008)

im thinking of getting 2 of these plus the rechargeable plus a couple of twofishes 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270278732193&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## rnscotch (8 Oct 2008)

I found with the Tesco 3w torch that if you peel the labels off your rechargeables, then unscrew the head of the torch off you will find your batteries will then fit in.


----------



## rnscotch (8 Oct 2008)

Sorry forgot to add i am talking about the AA batteries.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2008)

I don't have a front reflector, never have..just good lights.... I think the coppers would be right happy to see any well lit cyclist, BS bullshit standards or not........not had any BS lights for years...they are crap...........


----------



## Origamist (8 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> One more question.
> 
> Looking at the photos of people's bikes on this Thread, I take it there is no legal requirement to have a front white reflector on a bike at night?
> 
> Obviously they (the bikes photographed on this thread) don't need one as they have a paraphernalia of lights - but as we know the law does not always work in an obvious way.



No you don't need a front reflector, only a rear refelector is needed by law.


----------



## Inigo (9 Oct 2008)

Best value battery light - Cateye El320 really bright, good battery life. with a flashing mode.Pick one up for about £20 on ebay.
Best value light - Liteflux Photon 4, Awesome 4 watt LED, i watt low mode and 4 watt flashing mode. Lithium ion battery gives up to 12 hours on 1 charge (Enduro version or 4 hours commuter version) from £70 on ebay. Don't think about anything else.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Oct 2008)

Inigo said:


> Best value battery light - Cateye El320 really bright, good battery life. with a flashing mode.Pick one up for about £20 on ebay.
> Best value light - Liteflux Photon 4, Awesome 4 watt LED, i watt low mode and 4 watt flashing mode. Lithium ion battery gives up to 12 hours on 1 charge (Enduro version or 4 hours commuter version) from £70 on ebay. Don't think about anything else.



you got a link for those liteflux?


----------



## neslon (9 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> No you don't need a front reflector, only a rear refelector is needed by law.



Which is true, but I recently drove behind my mates car through dark bits of scotland (he had 4 bikes on the roof, I had 2) and the only thing reflecting from the bikes was an old fashioned front reflector - they are very efficient at pointing light back down the path it came from (right angle refectors & all that). They do no harm & could be invaluable.


----------



## angelinaaaaa (14 Oct 2008)

Jake said:


> oooo its arrived, it was upstairs!! yippe. all fitted, will see if i fall in the canal tonight and it still works underwater



which one did u go for Jake?


----------



## Domestique (14 Oct 2008)

I am about to take my first venture into dynamo lighting. 
I have an Axa hr bottle dynamo with a Basta halogen front light. I am waiting on SJC to ship the required bracket, which is in the post at this time.


----------



## Downward (22 Oct 2008)

Got the Bracket type thing for the Torch today.
Gotta wait till next week to try it out though, Not been on the bike for nearly 3 weeks now.


----------



## Plax (27 Oct 2008)

Don't know if this is of any interest, but I just picked up an aluminium 6 LED & Xenon torch from Aldi for £9.99. It has 3 modes - xenon bulb, 3 LEDs and 6 LEDs. You can also adjust the beam by turning the torch head. 
I don't know how it compares to the Tesco 3w torch, but the light output isn't too far off my 5w rechargable light on my main bike. 
It takes 3 x AAA batteries.


----------

